# Problem installing SCX-4826FN network printer



## Odyssey (Apr 1, 2003)

I have a new Samsung SCX-4826FN multi-function network printer. One of my XP Home computers immediately saw it and offered it as a print option and it works perfectly without any fuss.

My Ubuntu 9.04 computer can see and partially identify the printer (shows it as a "Samsung SCX-4x26 Series), but does not have, nor can it find a downloadable driver for this model. It can find drivers for the Samsung-SCX-4200 and 4500 series, but when I use either and try to print a test page, it just comes out lined (looking like school notebook paper with the 4200 darker and the 4500 much lighter).

Any ideas? TIA


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Samsung offers the Linux drivers for that printer on the CD and on their website. You can download the latest version of the Samsung Linux Unified Driver from here: http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...XAA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support

Download the .zip file, and follow their instructions. The instructions they supply are geared more for non-Ubuntu based distributions, but here is what you would do under Ubuntu / Linux Mint:

1.) Download the .zip to a folder you will remember.

2.) Extract the contents of the .zip file. This creates a new folder called "cdroot".
-To do this in a terminal, first cd into the download directory and type: tar xfvz UnifiedLinuxDriver_1.00
-To do this in a GUI, right-click > Extract Here

3.) Change into this directory in a terminal.
-For example: cd ~/Downloads/cdroot/

4.) Install the driver with root privileges.
-In the terminal: sudo sh autorun
-When it finishes installing: sudo ln -s /usr/share/cups/model/samsung /usr/share/ppd/custom/samsung

5.) It should have automatically run through the installation process. If not, go to the Add Printer Wizard, like you normally do, and you should see your model listed.

6.) If you wish to uninstall the driver, run this command: sudo sh /opt/Samsung/mfp/uninstall/uninstall.sh
-You can also edit the menu entry that says "Uninstall Samsung Driver" (with the Menu Editor) so that it will run with root privileges. In the Menu Editor, simply replace the command that Samsung created with this one: gksu sh /opt/Samsung/mfp/uninstall/uninstall.sh
-If you do not edit the menu entry, then it will give you an error that you do not have administrative privileges to uninstall the driver.

Let us know if this works and what error messages you might receive. I do not have a Samsung printer to test this out on.


----------



## Odyssey (Apr 1, 2003)

flan_suse,

Bingo! That did it. I have been stumbling around since your reply relearning how to move around in the shell and the like, starting and restarting the process, etc.

It did not want to work until I removed the printer which I had previously unsuccessfully installed, after which it went like one would hope it would and seem to be working fine now.

many thanks.


----------

